# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Looking into hotels for next May, our 30th anniversary, and first time to Paris.....I had asked before about the Weston, but a friend who's son has lived in Paris for about 10 yrs, now, recommended th

## primo

Looking into hotels for next May, our 30th anniversary, and first time to Paris.....I had asked before about the Weston, but a friend who's son has lived in Paris for about 10 yrs, now, recommended the Hotel Pas de Calais....anyone know of it???   He said it was a great area, and why spend a lot of money on lodging, when we can use it toward food and wine!!!!!(sounded good to me!) Thanks.

----------


## Karibien

Hi

I don't know the hotel, but have stayed at a small three star hotel in the area and I definitly recommend it. Lots of caf

----------

